# [SOLVED] Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?



## edwinsin (Oct 12, 2005)

I got another set of computer parts of my uncle.. Its a pentium 4 1.8ghz, 512ram, Intel Extreme Graphics(i845), 40gb Seagate Barracude IV. I have an 400w psu. 

Problem is, whenever i run something tat uses directx, warcraft III, Live for speed, o2jam nx, there are a lot of squares on the screen. They will blink around for a couple of seconds before the screen just freezes.. The computer is still running though.. Sometimes, the computer will just freeze up or bsod. Even when i go dxdiag and run the test, it will do this. Is there anychance that the onboard Intel Extreme Graphics is dieing?? Could it be that faulty ram? I have no problems under normal usage of windows though. Videos play fine in windows media player and youtube. Only problem is that i cant do gaming.

Do u guys tink tat i nid a new graphics card?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

Hello Edwinsin, have you tried updating directX and your graphics drivers?

The latest DX update can be downloaded here.

Matt


----------



## edwinsin (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

i haven the latest driver and directx. Thanks for your reply. Anyother suggestions??? 

It cant be a heat problem. i just used a box fan n full blasted into e cpu. Same results.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

Hi,
Please write the BSOD message you get down, and include that in your next post. What operative system is the computer running? How many RAM sticks installed?

Nicholas


----------



## edwinsin (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

i have 2x256 ddr sd ram sticks installed.. 

the bsod was something lyk tis: The driver ialmrnt5 for the display device \Device\Video0 got stuck in an infinite loop. This usually indicates a problem with the device itself or with the device driver programming the hardware incorrectly. Please check with your hardware device vendor for any driver updates.

thanks for your reply, eneles.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

It seems like a problem with the graphics driver. To help you find a driver I need to know what version of Windows is on the computer. Have you tried running the computer with 1 RAM stick at a time?


----------



## edwinsin (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

im using winxp pro sp2. i have already tried different drivers from intel. i have even reformat n got e driver from windows update. still no difference.. its kind of boring when i get a better comp den my p3 yet it cant play games.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

It could be faulty RAM - try running the computer with 1 stick at a time.


----------



## edwinsin (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

i tried running 1 stick at a time. same results. i even swap the position of e rams. same results. i have onli 2 ram slots.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

Please download and install *Speedfan*. Write the temperatures and voltages down and post back.


----------



## edwinsin (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

Temperature n Voltage Readings from speedfan:

Vcore: 1.70
+3.3v: 3.28
+5v: 5.23
+12v: 12.25

Cpu: 0
Ambient: 48
Remote : 50 
Hd : 46

SensorsView Readings:
VCoreA : 1.88
+3.3v: 3.32
+5v: 5.20
+12v: 12.30 

Cpu: 0
Sys: 49
Aux: 46
HD: 45

I live in singapore which is a tropical country.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

The voltages look fine. It seems your computer is running hot (I assume it's idle temps) - but we need the CPU temp. Could you please check that in BIOS? BTW - have you removed dust from the computer - especially the fans/heatsinks?


----------



## edwinsin (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

the whole motherboard n casing is dust free. casing n psu was newly bought together. Motherboard has been cleaned with compressed air. no dust can be seen. Cpu does not seem to be overheating and all as i have a box fan on it.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

I still think we should have a look at the CPU temp. Is there a graphics card you can borrow and try in your computer?


----------



## edwinsin (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

idunno how i can get e cpu reading.. after leaving e comp overnight, i touched e heatsink n it was not hot neither was it too cold. it was just average.. 

Yesterday, i did a search on e ialmrnt5 driver on google n it came out with a lot of results. apparently, a lot of other users have experienced this problem. all of them have no solution. a lot of wow users have experienced this. this is bad.... i have a spare pci 4mb though. wonder if tat would help. if not, i would get myself a geforce fx 5200 or something but i dun really lyk to spend money.. 

anyother suggestions?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

Yes, it's an issue with the Intel driver and some games (probably with hardware T&L). Have you tried *this driver*? Uninstall the 'old' driver first - reboot to VGA mode and disable antivirus. Install the 'new' driver - reboot to Normal mode.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

Intel Extreme is not good enough to run Warcraft 3, it does not meet the minimum specs so I am surprised it runs at all. You'll need a better video card.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

Thanks Sgt. I'm not much of a gamer, so thanks again for that input :smile:


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

no problem. Also if your system is limited to a 400Mhz bus speed the fastest processor you can run is 2.2Ghz which is kind of lowly to be playing those kind of games. It'll work, but not well. 1GB of memory is better to run also.


----------



## edwinsin (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

erm, im srry to say sgt but my intel i815(82815) can manage to run warcraft. not at high fps but it runs. so how can my intel extreme graphics which is newer n better not run it? lol.. 

based on my own experiments, older drivers do not solve e problem. it appears to be a heat problem. i have an unbelieveable high heat spike when i launch warcraft iii. after tat, its normal except for some blinks here n there. i believe my thermal paste has not be applied correctly. i will buy some thermal paste n try it out. thanks.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f231/artic-silver-5-thermal-grease-144550.html


----------



## edwinsin (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

i cant open e page. say wat insuficient privilege.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

This is the info that Eneles was trying to get to you, as originally posted to Linderman.

Artic Silver 5 Thermal Grease 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is the link to get to the Artic Silver 5 webpage and application movie.


http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_s...structions.htm



if you remove your existing heat sink and it looks like this; you put wayyyyy to much on! too much will work as poorly as not enough. The end result, high cpu temps!




Each time you lift the heat sink from the cpu you must remove all grease and start over! Use a lint free soft cotton towel with 99% pure alcohol; this product can be found in drug stores, its not the real cheapie rubbing alcohol we all have in our houses, that stuff has too much water content!

Be careful not to get any thermal grease in the CPU socket holes 

Another good thermal grease remover is the paint remover sold by the name of Goof-off. Artic Silver company also sells a remover also.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Intel Extreme Graphics Having problems?*

That's funny - the link works when I click it


----------



## PaulAus1 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have the same problem with Intel Extreme Graphics 2 and in my case it is a driver issue.
The basic driver that came with the computer, regularily when i open a browser window or video window, the screen goes stripey grey. Everything seems to be fine underneath as i can shut down with no problems but no screen until i reboot. Applications seem fine, i don't know about games as i don't play any. CPU Heat isn't an issue for me.
This problem only started occuring after sp2 years ago. Sp1 seems to be fine.
I installed the latest drivers (and tried those inbetween to no avail) and this seems to overcome the screen freeze problem but there seems to be no support for XGA resolution.
The new driver says in display>settings that monitor is digital flat monitor 1280 x 1024, but my screen is a 12" 1280 x 800 (XGA) and there is no option to change that. The only resolution that is usable is 1280 x 768, which fits the screen, but the text and icons are slightly distorted.
Ive searched all intel drivers and the give the same driver for the GM and GME.
So, the new driver stops the screen freezing for me, but there is no support for my screen (1280 x 800).
Im running a Clevo M121W, 12" 1280 x 800 XGA, 1GB RAM, XP PRO SP3.
Intel Extreme Graphics 2. Updated chipset drivers.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try searching for drivers for the monitor by Brand and Model.

Wait is this a Laptop??


----------



## PaulAus1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, its a laptop. Clevo M121W.
I've searched every driver site by every term possible.
Even Clevo havent had any new drivers for this model since 2004 

Any ideas for leads? I'm desperate, this distorted resolution is really hurting my eyes (and causing typos).


----------



## PaulAus1 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have managed to configure a custom driver for my screen resolution with IEGD 8.0. The screen works fine but occasionally i still have screen crashes.
I installed SpeedFan and also CPUCool to see if heat was an issue and the results were surprising.
The heat of the ACPI and HDD are around 38 and 32 degrees celcius when i boot up. But within minutes the heat creeps up on the ACPI to about 80 deg before the fan kicks in. Once the fan kicks in it quickly slides back to the 40 deg mark and the fan stops and we repeat.
I havent had a crash since monitoring temperature but i suspect this is the problem.
Also, SpeedFan doesnt pick up my fan and i have read that this chips (Pentium M, 855GME) fan isnt adjustable nor is there any option in BIOS.
I have configured CPUCool to engage 'Forced Cooling Mode' if temp rises above 45 deg but the fan still will not kick in until the temp is 75-80 deg.

I have cleaned my fan and covers etc. and there is no change in temp.

I will try and see if someone at Intel can tell me if this issue is possible to resolve.


----------

